# Carlina Tarpon, The Return Trip



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

The last few days, i have spent the evening til dark on the pier, under the full moon, and tarpon are rolling down the beach unbelievably..

last night one pod i bet had over 20 fish it, with some very large fish leading the pod, not to mention singles and doubles trailing...its just awesome to watch them roll under a full moon..


im gona be spending each of the next week out there after work til 9pm when they make ya leave....we'll see how it goes...




Jesse


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Gettum!!!!! I was fishing last night and saw something squirrely out there. Idk if it was tarpon, but Chris said they are out here sometimes.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

you gonna try em in the plastic boat, or are you stayin dry on the planks?

sounds like i need to go set up and intercept them this week after you scare them a little ways further south..


----------



## POMPINOLOVER (Jun 29, 2006)

Well If anybony can get em it will be you Jesse, I have ben enjoying your fishing prowess on the boards for 2 years ...Good Luck Jesse:fishing:


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

POMPINOLOVER said:


> Well If anybony can get em it will be you Jesse, I have ben enjoying your fishing prowess on the boards for 2 years ...Good Luck Jesse:fishing:


well i gave'r hell all afternoon after work til dark. soaked from the rain gave up for the night 

i got the next 2 days off, and im gona try hard, iuno how the weather in the surf is gonna play.

but ryan, if it is calm, i will be in the plastic blue banana.

caught the hell out of some nice spanish though live linin lil shad though, was fun for a while 



Jesse


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

How did it go Jesse?? 
Frisco used to catchem at night or at least get a few runs from them.. One young friend of Tater's caught one this yr. at night.. Never forget a guy on frisco landing one 110 on a squider,at night,spot head on the bottom...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> How did it go Jesse??
> Frisco used to catchem at night or at least get a few runs from them.. One young friend of Tater's caught one this yr. at night.. Never forget a guy on frisco landing one 110 on a squider,at night,spot head on the bottom...


they make us stop king fishing at 9pm on bogue kenny, oh, did i mention you cant cobia fish??? OR THROW BUCKTAILS ANYMORE??? its rediculous. you need to study all the written, and unwritten, rules of that pier before you go out anymore..

but you better believe, if they let us pin rig after 9pm, on the july, and august full moon, my arse would be out there til the next morning 

im headin out here in a lil bit, and we'll see 



Jesse


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

hmm, is full moon a good time to live bait? I'm heading to avon pier in about an hour, might give it a whirl after the sun goes down.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

JeepMike said:


> hmm, is full moon a good time to live bait? I'm heading to avon pier in about an hour, might give it a whirl after the sun goes down.


 Never know.. They used to catch a few there as well as Frisco...


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey guys, just in from the pier in Avon. We all saw a tarpon jumping and tailwalking tonight off the T. It was absolutely just awesome watching him. As quickly as we saw him, he left. Had some big runs, but all our wire was getting bitten off. Oh well, heading back out to livebait again tomorrow. How you doing down south jesse?


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

we saw over a half dozen yesterday... a lil school of 3 LARGE fish swam right through the baits, didnt touch a thing. im just waiting for the ONE solo fish to come, thats the one that will eat. in my limited experience, i have yet to see the ones in pods eat a pin rig, although with a balloon rig, far from the pier, they will.

i would have given anything to be in my kayak 3 days ago near that pod of 20+ fish...

woulda been fightin one of them after dark though!!!! AH! 

anyway, yesterday i got some nice spanish live linin some lil shadski's 

and im gettin ready to head back out for another alllllll day'r.

myb ill stop being lazy and get the camera out today 

oh yeah, hooked a big shark on big don's king rig, he was to tired to fight em so i locked em down and got it to the pier...Big don is 6'7 and about 330lbs..but 62yrs young, with a bad back. he's the bogue pier big foot! hah!

Jesse


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

limited experience? I heard you caught a tarpon or two down there!  I'm heading out for an all dayer on Avon pier as well, good luck bro. Take pics!!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

no pics, saw more tarpon, caught nice spanish/few blues...in the fryer as i type


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*I know what you mean about them being "tightmouthed" in pods..*

I've seen pods like that in the Nuese,Fla Keys,and several off Hatteras off the pier and the boat.. Only caught two NC tarpon.. One from a pier and one from a boat in Nuese. Both were singles.. Although,have floated through a pod with livecrab attached to a small float and caught one or two in the Keys.... Haven't tried that here,because it's rare when you see a pod of them like that (as well as it is illegal to keep a bluecrab less than 5 across the horn) but it sure gets your blood pumping... Even though they won't hit a dern thing,including the kitchen sink.....


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> I've seen pods like that in the Nuese,Fla Keys,and several off Hatteras off the pier and the boat.. Only caught two NC tarpon.. One from a pier and one from a boat in Nuese. Both were singles.. Although,have floated through a pod with livecrab attached to a small float and caught one or two in the Keys.... Haven't tried that here,because it's rare when you see a pod of them like that (as well as it is illegal to keep a bluecrab less than 5 across the horn) but it sure gets your blood pumping... Even though they won't hit a dern thing,including the kitchen sink.....


yep, its rather frustrating to watch from the pier. 

oh well, what can ya do  i could take the yak to the river or go in a boat, but i want another from the pier each year..been keepin it going for the last 4 years, and would like to continue that, but its looking dismal :redface: only thing ya can do is keep putting a bait out 

an old man once told me "YOU AINT GONNA CATCH CHIT WITHOUT A HOOK IN THE WATER BOY!"

never has there been a statement more true then that, about fishing on a pier 


Jesse


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*That statement must be universal to fishing...*

I tell Tater that all the time,cause it was told to me as a boy also... 

Judging from what you told me about pier rules,guess it's out of the question to freefloat a calico about 3 or 4" across the horn?? Always wanted to try that as well as tossing them to cobes.. Next yr maybe...


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Drumdum said:


> I tell Tater that all the time,cause it was told to me as a boy also...
> 
> Judging from what you told me about pier rules,guess it's out of the question to freefloat a calico about 3 or 4" across the horn?? Always wanted to try that as well as tossing them to cobes.. Next yr maybe...


oh, i gaurantee that will work. last summer i jumped a small tarpon in my yak doing that with a crab. and every cobe ive seen cut open and cleaned , has always had 2 things in it, the lil spotted calico crabs, and a bunch of baby flounder..

im not going to buy a pass for bogue next year. the pier is total BS now. they have staff that fish out there, and they are a bunch of jackasses. point blank. i know a BUNCH of people that didnt buy passes this year, and refuse to fish because of their BS, and i will not buy one next year.



Jesse


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

I've always wanted to look at a piers books and figure out their business plan. The obvious is they make the biggest chunk of their change from toursist droppin squid rigs for spot/sea mullet all day long. I can't help but think that having happy live bait/big game fisherman at the end of the T is just as important as the squidders. All of those people are just captivated when a big fish, or even a big ray is caught. I know I was and still am!!! This sort of thing brings people back to the pier year after year. I have noticed that some piers treat their local or rather loyal patrons like dirt sometimes in the name of politics or keeping the day trippers happy. I always thought very knowledgable fisherman at the end of a pier were a MUCH more valuable asset than the "spot slayer" sitting 20 yards behind the break fishing with some metal contraption that looks like it's out of a nightmare. Sorry for hijackin jesse, but I can see where your coming from. *A good pier should feel like a 2nd home.*


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

first year in 14 years i havnt bouht a pass at bogue, and probally wont buy a nother until changesw are made. its almost confusing theres so many rules and thats not all they change on a hourly basis. total bs.


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

the problem i think, were the few people who kep bending the rules , will i by my bogue pass next year, for the fact that , the rule make no diferrence to me


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

speak english no understand.


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

jobxe327 said:


> speak english no understand.


thers to meny cry babies fishin out tere


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

spell check


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

matt anderson said:


> thers to meny cry babies fishin out tere


dont sugar coat it man, drop names.


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

Jesse Lockowitz said:


> dont sugar coat it man, drop names.


Who the cry babies or the rule benders

they know who they are


----------



## matt anderson (Jan 29, 2006)

IMO, its just bs and man dramma


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

matt anderson said:


> Who the cry babies or the rule benders
> 
> they know who they are


all of them. drop the names.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

matt anderson said:


> IMO, its just bs and man dramma


you know things werent like this 5-6 years ago on the pier..

hell, the only good staff left and Danny and bill. 

remember when steve, gene, alfie, and BT were staff? the good ole days man..the good ole days..



Jesse


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

dont forget james either.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

jobxe327 said:


> dont forget james either.


ah dang, mr.james is the man!

i swear, i never saw him EVER miss with a gaff...helluva good guy too. awesome angler, think he got that 42, or 44lber before he stopped for fox dog trials...lol



Jesse


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

48# i belive, but the last time he fished is when they told him he couldnt thorw buck tails at cobes. he told them to go strait to h*&^. real fast


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

why can't yall cast for cobes anymore?! Tangles? I just can't see why your not allowed to cast a lure to a game fish on a fishing pier....


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

because the guys on the STAFF dont wont you to. lol no real reason they say. just like when we used to botom fish for cobes with a modified fish finder rig and live spot. they considered that SHARK fishing. go figure. to many boses and not enough fishing.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

well, the thing with the cobe fishing, i can almost see where they are coming at us, but in a wrong way.


there was a person that was literally throwing bucktails at cobes that were going after people king baits already, and that is just wrong...

also, with the bottom fishing, some people started oblatanlty shark fishing doing it.

basically, a few ruined for all. oh well thats life.


i have even heard from a few of the staff, that mike(the owner) has even talked about takin king fishing away all together, and the whole pier will be bottom fishing/plugging. the theory behind that is that he can fit more people on the pier with daily passes, and make more money then the 50+ season passes he sells at $250 per

wouldnt that be some crazy stuff?


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

I'm going to try to get my hands on a piers business plan. It just doesn't make good sense to me to oppress and weed out your skilled anglers to replace them with the unwashed masses of day fisherman. Wouldn't it be extremely beneficial to have some knowledgeable folks on the end of the T willing to help people get stingrays off lines, work nets, tie bimini's, help with baiting, etc.. when someone needs it? I know I got hooked on a pier when I saw a guy catch a small shark and he let me come touch it when I was just a little boy. I'd hate to watch another pier go downhill...


----------



## whichway (Jun 6, 2007)

not that its my business, but ill put in my 2 cents, i got hooked on the piers at the old e.i. pier fishing for spanish and blues when i was little and the guys out on the end were like gods when i was a kid. why in the world would they try to take that away and not get the next generation of pin-riggers and plug slingers out on the planks? from what i hear its getting harder to get kids into fishing anyway...


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

whichway said:


> not that its my business, but ill put in my 2 cents, i got hooked on the piers at the old e.i. Pier fishing for spanish and blues when i was little and the guys out on the end were like gods when i was a kid. Why in the world would they try to take that away and not get the next generation of pin-riggers and plug slingers out on the planks? From what i hear its getting harder to get kids into fishing anyway...


exactly!!!!!


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

well, these older guys on the end of the pier didnt want us to pin rig. me and jesse and a few others started at about the same time pin rigging, the older staff guys would make us move our rigs so they could fish were we were fishing and would pretty much make our day as dificult as posible. if it had not been for a few decent guys out there that helped us young guys out we probaly would not still pier fish for kings. its pretty sad when old guys dont want to pass on such a great sport and way of life. it actually sucks. we have since grown up and now theres a little less presure on us but still they wont to mess with folks.


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

Thats crappy man. Real unfortunate situation. Do any of that piers staff get on P&S?


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

no not to my knowledge. there not all bad but theres a few that make a fun relaxing day fishing like going to the dentist


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

matt anderson said:


> Who the cry babies or the rule benders
> 
> they know who they are



Ooops!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

whichway said:


> not that its my business, but ill put in my 2 cents, i got hooked on the piers at the old e.i. pier fishing for spanish and blues when i was little and the guys out on the end were like gods when i was a kid. why in the world would they try to take that away and not get the next generation of pin-riggers and plug slingers out on the planks? from what i hear its getting harder to get kids into fishing anyway...


The logic behind it, is that he can fit ALOT of bottom fishermen on the end of that pier, if king rods werent out there, and during spot season, he could pack them in, and i do believe he could make more $, but in doing so, ruin a way of life for most of us locals, and the older guys that have been enjoying it for 40 years or better, and to have that taken away, would be crushing.

some of the older guys, have told me that if mikes father, grandfather, or brother were still alive, this wouldnt even be a question. they were there for the fishermen. mike, on the other hand, walks out on that pier MAYBE, literally, and im not exagerating, 2-3 times a year during the king tournament..thats IT..

but hey, its his pier, he can tell us we have to use purple rods with pink line, or get the hell off his pier, and we would either have to do it, or, get the hell off the pier.

thats waht it boils down to, its HIS pier, and he can do whatever he wants...


(hope it doesnt come down to the pink line/purple rods though hah!)


----------

